# Jobbar ni inom data/IT ?

## MdaG

Jag är civilingenjörs (IT) studerande i Stockholm som blir färdig till Jul. Jag undrar hur många här det är som faktiskt jobbar inom Data/IT och/eller Teknik?

----------

## chnaon

Själv studerande inom IT och blir färdig till sommaren. Haft turen och fått extrajobb nu inom data/it och jobb efter examen. Roligaste e att Gentoo används flitigt på jobbet.  :Smile: 

----------

## pa1983

Ne tyvär inte  :Sad:  hade gärna gjort det men är utbildad driftstekniker och underhållstekniker inom process och energi industrin.

Jobbar som betongarbetar fast är sjukskriven nu.

hade det inte vart för man vart dyclektiker så kanske man hade haft lite lättare för att plugga. Allt jag kan inom data har jag lärt mig själv via try and error typ  :Very Happy: 

men men får se maby back to school igen vem vet.

har dock lite kontackter med folk som jobbar inom IT men inga större kontackter då dena lilla hållan man bor i suger lite hehe.

----------

## staffan

Inte just... Jag är kemist (fil. mag.) och jobbar med kemikalielagstiftning.

Det blir visserligen en hel del datoranvändande men för den sakens skull kan jag inte säga att jag jobbar inom IT.

----------

## MdaG

Nån som har tips på företag som vill anställa en IT-teknolog ?   :Cool: 

----------

## Sibben

Jag jobbar på allas vårt älskade TeliaSonera och läser 4:e året på min civ.ing-/Mastersexamen inom Elektroteknik på Chalmers.

----------

## Fyllemisstaget

själv så pluggar jag till Data ingenjör på Chalmers Lindholmen

----------

## X-SoCiaL

Jobbar som IT tekniker på Filipstads kommun  där vi driftar ett 20-tal linuxkärror i skarp drift. Dock dåligt me Gentoo som de e just nu. Mest Novell SuSE/OES o Debian kärror.

----------

## Yarrick

Jag jobbar som utvecklare, mest med Java. Men de flesta av våra servrar på jobbet kör linux, vi håller på att migrera från slackware till SLES

----------

## snutte

Jorå, konsultar för ett företag som har opensource som profil.  :Smile: 

Men mina konsultuppdrag handlar mest om C på inbyggda system. Man måste ju betala hyran också.    :Wink: 

----------

## eroyf

Jeg går på teknisk gymnasium, men regner da med at skulle arbejde inden for faget når jeg bliver ældrer.

----------

## lst

Nå for hulen det er da ved at være kilometer at måneder siden jeg sidst har skrevet noget på forums.gentoo.org, så hvorfor ikke et revival denne kedelige nat.

Jeg "jobbar" som Ingeniør hos en af Danmarkst største softwarehuse og militærsuppliers og det er faktisk meget sjovt. Desværre er vi efterhånden ved at være all-windows idag, der er enkelte kunder der stadigvæk kræver unix sofware, men meget meget få. Og ikke noget jeg får lov at arbejde med pt.

Selv studere jeg til IKT-ingeniør i Århus er færdig til sommer og så mangler vi lige 2 års overbygning.

Og nu ved jeg ikke hvordan job-situationen er hos tre-kronar, men mangler i job derovre? Hvis så kan jeg varmt anbefale jer at søge til Danmark, her er der i den grad mangel på ingeniørere og andre højt uddannede IT folk.

----------

## bergelin

Jag går ut grundskolan i år och kommer förmodligen att studera på ett IT-gymnasium. Vad jag vet så är det brists på personal inom IT, så jag antar att jag har en hyfsad chans. Det optimala hade varit att arbeta som sysadmin, då skulle jag kunna bete mig som BOFH  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## surferjox

Själv jobbar jag extra på ett litet dataföretag å bygger/servar datorer. Började där innan jag läst nätverksteknik ccna/ccnp

----------

## Highlands

Själv läser man Datavetenskap i Skövde 

Sitter bara med *nix burkar hemma, men har inte haft nöjet att arbeta med det än.

----------

## dj_farid

Ingen som jobbar i ett företag i Stockholmsområdet som skulle kunna ta in en student (mig) som behöver göra examensarbete?

----------

## GorG

Har magisterexamen i datornätverk.

Jobbar som nätverksansvarig på ett inredningsföretag.

Vi har runt 30 servrar och i stort sett alla kör linux. Dock mest debian.

----------

## Extintor

Nope men är färdigutbildad SysAdmin för Linux via en KY utbildning. Planen är dock att fortsätta med mer skola på högskolan plugga mer programmering.

----------

## rasmus

Nej men jag vill. Letar jobb som fan men det verkar inte som nån vill ha en linuxgeek här i Stockholm.  :Sad: 

----------

## nuff

Fick jobb på Pulsen systems efter en KY-utbildning.

Tyvärr är det mest kommersiella Linux/Unix varianter dom använder. AIX, VMware, Redhat och Suse.

Kan verkligen inte låta bli att sakna alla smidiga funktioner som finns i Gentoo när man håller på med andra distar och tar varje tillfälle i akt att spy lite galla över redhat och suse, sämre linux distributioner får man verkligen leta efter, finns inget värre än jobbiga wizards för allt.

Har även vid sidan av haft lite egen konsultverksamhet jag startade för att dryga ut studiebidraget under åren man studerade från början där jag satt upp några Gentoo maskiner åt mindre aktiebolag och handelsbolag som det i stort sätt aldrig varit några problem med.

----------

## miataninja

Gammal tråd det här, men jag jobbar som driftansvarig på ett företag i Lund. Mest Win, men även solaris och ett par CentOS-servrar.

----------

## mrcs

Jag doktorerar just nu i socialt arbete, men jobbade tidigare med projektledning inom IT. Jag skriver min avhandling på openSUSE, men sen kommer jag nog tillbaka till Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## patrix_neo

Jobbar inom kommunal verksamhet. Där kör vi 'helst' windows allting. T.o.m virtual server. Men dom bilr inte av med Oracle som körs på RHEL och driftas av Oracle. Töntarna på IT saknar kompetens och fullständigt hatar allt utom Windows. På min arbetsplats (inte IT-avd) har jag fått utveckla tre små WIMP applikationer som används dagligen. Har även WAMP, Cygwin, W32/Xemacs på min arbets PC (goes without saying). Trial and error, vetgirighet, google/forums och envishet har varit min mentor.

Själv kör jag Gentoo på hemmaserver och PC sedan 18 dec. 2003, dualbootar till XP emellanåt. Gentoo är som alla vet helt underbart att hantera och hitta fel utan linux verktyg är en mardröm.  Därför har jag som oftast med mig en Knoppix CD. För skojs skull strular jag med iptables istf router/fw. Tydligen finner jag nöje i det. Gillar nätverk och databaser, bortsett från spel och surfa

----------

## LimeFrog

Själv är jag supporttekniker på WM-Data Infra Solutions AB och jobbar mot Försvarets Materielverk. Är väl till 95% en Windows-miljö, men några gamla UNIX-maskiner finns det.

----------

## andip

jobber for et firma som drifter mpls-nettverk for en del kommuner i norge, samt hele serverparken til disse kommunene. personlie jobber jeg bare med nettverket med tilhørende infrastruktur.

ca 220 lokasjoner med tilsammen ca 50000 brukere.

rent wintendo-miljø (med unntak av min gentoo syslogger ;))

----------

## rasmus

 *rasmus wrote:*   

> Nej men jag vill. Letar jobb som fan men det verkar inte som nån vill ha en linuxgeek här i Stockholm. 

 

Varför inte blåsa liv i en urgammal tråd. Ovanstående var sant i några månader till men nu är jag applikationssupportare på en PSP. Härligt kul jobb, mysiga människor och Redhat, Redhat och mera Redhat i serverhallarna. Visst vore det skojigare med gentoo men det är härligt att få jobba med feta linuxkärror!

----------

## while1

..då fortsätter jag på den. 

Jobbar som IT konsult i Lund. Behövde ett litet uppehåll från studierna inom Teknisk Fysik. 

Tyvärr inga linuxkärror på jobbet. Bara Windows så långt ögat kan nå.   :Sad: 

----------

